
Ask HN: Should I use OpenVPN or Algo? - scrappyjoe
I&#x27;ve used OpenVPN to tunnel to my home office when out on the road for about a year with great success. However, there&#x27;s a new kid on the block and my googling suggests it is more secure and flexible. Which is more secure for an intermediate user? Use case: I typically connect with a Macbook and an iPad.
======
proftimfanning
If you have total control of the ports at home then there is a speed benefit
to using IPSEC since it runs in the kernel and will be much faster than a
userspace openvpn process. This speed benefit is especially noticeable with
lower powered CPU's.

